# Purest chem in seed form?



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 24, 2015)

Who has it? Bodhi has a couple of strains with it. Cali connections claims to use the real chem91 skunk va. Thats really what im after is something bred with the skunk va cutting.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 24, 2015)

TopDawg is the only seed maker you should look at for chem's.


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried this breeder?They claim to have a legit CHEM91.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 24, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> TopDawg is the only seed maker you should look at for chem's.


do you know where to obtain the TopDawg? cannacollective seems to be the main bank that stocks them i can find, also find mixed reviews about cannacollective seedbank too?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 24, 2015)

greencropper said:


> do you know where to obtain the TopDawg? cannacollective seems to be the main bank that stocks them i can find, also find mixed reviews about cannacollective seedbank too?


I know JJNYC is back in action and making seeds again... I'd ask him on IG or FB where his new (and re-stock) stuff will be available. He's been passing packs to a few folks but I haven't seen them listed anywhere. Good luck on the search.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Has anyone tried this breeder?They claim to have a legit CHEM91.


their claims are right on.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Nov 25, 2015)

jjnyc topdawg had stardawg[oh yeh] and some other good strains....

drgreenthumb from canada has perfect chemd s1's [from experience]


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> I know JJNYC is back in action and making seeds again... I'd ask him on IG or FB where his new (and re-stock) stuff will be available. He's been passing packs to a few folks but I haven't seen them listed anywhere. Good luck on the search.


He seems a little pretentious... I tried to get some info about where they would be dropping and dude totally ignored me. Was gonna dm him but it seemed pretty obvious he was ignoring me.

Eta: it appears he is too wrapped up in his greenpoint seeds/gu drama to acknowledge would be customers....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> He seems a little pretentious... I tried to get some info about where they would be dropping and dude totally ignored me. Was gonna dm him but it seemed pretty obvious he was ignoring me.
> 
> Eta: it appears he is too wrapped up in his greenpoint seeds/gu drama to acknowledge would be customers....


That shit is STILL going ON!? Wow. I have enough crosses that use his genetics from other breeders. IMO JJ can go fuck himself. Him and breeder Steve have more sand in their vaginas than the women's Olympic volleyball team.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That shit is STILL going ON!? Wow. I have enough crosses that use his genetics from other breeders. IMO JJ can go fuck himself. Him and breeder Steve have more sand in their vaginas than the women's Olympic volleyball team.


Yeah he has made a couple posts. Honestly I read the whole beef when it started, thought it was funny and just wrote greenpoint off from there so I am not sure what he has recently done to reignite this but JJ has a couple posts addressing it. For shits and gigs I asked again where I could grab his gear on a day old pic, still no fucking response but he has time to talk to all the dick riders cheering him on over this GPS stardawg drama.... so yeah he can get bent

Eta: just did some light trolling to see if I couldn't evoke an answer.
"Where can I buy your seeds? At least gu makes his knockoffs widely available "


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 25, 2015)

TopDawg/JJNYC's gear has always been extremley difficult to aquire, but well worth it imo.... 

There's a reason why so many use his genetics in their own work...well bred chem's that don't herm on every other grower is hard to find.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> TopDawg/JJNYC's gear has always been extremley difficult to aquire, but well worth it imo....
> 
> There's a reason why so many use his genetics in their own work...well bred chem's that don't herm on every other grower is hard to find.


totally agree. He just comes off like such a douche in every post he makes. Personally turns me off from the gear. Soooooooo many other options.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah he has made a couple posts. Honestly I read the whole beef when it started, thought it was funny and just wrote greenpoint off from there so I am not sure what he has recently done to reignite this but JJ has a couple posts addressing it. For shits and gigs I asked again where I could grab his gear on a day old pic, still no fucking response but he has time to talk to all the dick riders cheering him on over this GPS stardawg drama.... so yeah he can get bent
> 
> Eta: just did some light trolling to see if I couldn't evoke an answer.
> "Where can I buy your seeds? At least gu makes his knockoffs widely available "


LOL! I was gonna write greenpoint off too. But then I grew a few crosses (price was right) and I'm a fan. The GG4 x stardawg (HAHAHA) is absolute fucking fire.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> TopDawg/JJNYC's gear has always been extremley difficult to aquire, but well worth it imo....
> 
> There's a reason why so many use his genetics in their own work...well bred chem's that don't herm on every other grower is hard to find.


Right on. That's why I want them pretty bad!


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I was gonna write greenpoint off too. But then I grew a few crosses (price was right) and I'm a fan. The GG4 x stardawg (HAHAHA) is absolute fucking fire.


I mean the lineage is a pedigree for a winner but the way he sends out testers then a month later they are for sale just reaks of profiteering. And I am fine with making a huck but it won't be off me ya feel?

Side note I got a hold of some GG4 buds and ever since I have been narrowing down my favorite crosses of GG4 that I wanna grab lol. Just has that diesel taste I love


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I mean the lineage is a pedigree for a winner but the way he sends out testers then a month later they are for sale just reaks of profiteering. And I am fine with making a huck but it won't be off me ya feel?
> 
> Side note I got a hold of some GG4 buds and ever since I have been narrowing down my favorite crosses of GG4 that I wanna grab lol. Just has that diesel taste I love


Yeah I do remember hearing something about the Greenpoint tester drama. I just figured 50 bucks for a 10 pack was fair enough. But yeah, I hate the shadiness of the seed game! Breeders need to take a page outta the bodhi book. Dude seems like a genuinely awesome person.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I do remember hearing something about the Greenpoint tester drama. I just figured 50 bucks for a 10 pack was fair enough. But yeah, I hate the shadiness of the seed game! Breeders need to take a page outta the bodhi book. Dude seems like a genuinely awesome person.


If I had grown as many strains/breeders as you bob I may have felt the same way but every clone only he used you can probably find through a different breeder just different male. I mean I am embarrassed to say it but I am only 2.5 years out from nirvana being the only breeder I was growing because, well lol I just didn't know any better. Learned a thing or two about genetics over that time and bought hella seeds, now I just gotta get to growing em all!
It's not helping that @bigworm6969 keeps giving me all these awesome crosses!

And much agreed, bodhi seems to have the gold standard of breeder morals.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That shit is STILL going ON!? Wow. I have enough crosses that use his genetics from other breeders. IMO JJ can go fuck himself. Him and breeder Steve have more sand in their vaginas than the women's Olympic volleyball team.


Haha! 

Seriously though, I think these cats get off on the attention and ego stroking. Half of these mofos would be flipping burgers at Wendy's if they weren't "breeders". smh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!
> 
> Seriously though, I think these cats get off on the attention and ego stroking. Half of these mofos would be flipping burgers at Wendy's if they weren't "breeders". smh


Hahahah!!! I've always thought the same thing! I know one pretty well known breeder personally. Dude is a middle school drop out who's done time for sexual assault and has the personality of a cucumber. He kind of looks like a Paleolithic caveman. I think of him everytime someone jocks a "breeder" 

Edit: not saying his beans aren't really nice though.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd be curious about ISP chem. There was some kind of drama over it at Breedbay but I didn't read into it much. Chem's one of those strains I've always wanted to try just because of how much it's talked about. I won't lie though, the whole "Insane Posse" thing is a major turnoff to me. Terrible marketing if you ask me.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 26, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Has anyone tried this breeder?They claim to have a legit CHEM91.


I just ordered a pack of their Chem d BX 3


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I was gonna write greenpoint off too. But then I grew a few crosses (price was right) and I'm a fan. The GG4 x stardawg (HAHAHA) is absolute fucking fire.


I'm about to harvest Gu~ Elephant Stomper x Stardawg cross in two weeks .


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 26, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I just ordered a pack of their Chem d BX 3


Yes I ordered me a pack today too. Also jaws Chem Soda cookies.
GLG has a good promo going on now. I did not need any dam beans, but I did not have any Chem crosses at all. Now I will.


----------



## yesum (Nov 26, 2015)

have not tried them but Verdant Green over at Icmag has a chem bx. Seedbay carries his seeds.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 26, 2015)

Anybody know whats up with cali connections? Legit or no?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2015)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Anybody know whats up with cali connections? Legit or no?


 Here you go https://www.rollitup.org/p/11614004/


----------



## eyes (Nov 26, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Has anyone tried this breeder?They claim to have a legit CHEM91.


I dont but I was hesitant after reading some shit talking over at thefarm, but decided after reading some positive on breedbay bout the chemdbx to ordr some up.


st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!
> 
> Seriously though, I think these cats get off on the attention and ego stroking. Half of these mofos would be flipping burgers at Wendy's if they weren't "breeders". smh


Id have to agree with you. I have never seen so many holier than thou attitudes. tried writing soul to thank him for the beans years ago an to extend a hand if needed, no reply at all. He said in an interview over on adam dunn show he was good friends with sub. Then the hissy fit over at ic- guess that sums it up.



D_Urbmon said:


> I'd be curious about ISP chem. There was some kind of drama over it at Breedbay but I didn't read into it much. Chem's one of those strains I've always wanted to try just because of how much it's talked about. I won't lie though, the whole "Insane Posse" thing is a major turnoff to me. Terrible marketing if you ask me.


After reading a few reports over there, I saw good reviews.. so I was thinking of ordering a few packs. At least the pics looked good as well. Anyone want to chime in on this before I order?


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

eyes said:


> I dont but I was hesitant after reading some shit talking over at thefarm, but decided after reading some positive on breedbay bout the chemdbx to ordr some up.
> 
> 
> Id have to agree with you. I have never seen so many holier than thou attitudes. tried writing soul to thank him for the beans years ago an to extend a hand if needed, no reply at all. He said in an interview over on adam dunn show he was good friends with sub. Then the hissy fit over at ic- guess that sums it up.
> ...


I already ordered a pack... can tell you more in a few months


----------



## eyes (Nov 27, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I already ordered a pack... can tell you more in a few months


I may just go forward anyway... I am not sure. Yeah, that will be cool to see a journal on em here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'd be curious about ISP chem. There was some kind of drama over it at Breedbay but I didn't read into it much. Chem's one of those strains I've always wanted to try just because of how much it's talked about. I won't lie though, the whole "Insane Posse" thing is a major turnoff to me. Terrible marketing if you ask me.


Couldn't agree more. I hate juggalos more than anything in life.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Couldn't agree more. I hate juggalos more than anything in life.


Juggalos ? Isn't that the ICP crowd lol ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Juggalos ? Isn't that the ICP crowd lol ?


The very same.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

What was the drama about ISP's Chem BZ's ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> What was the drama about ISP's Chem BZ's ?


If I remember correctly the cut was "stolen" or something like that...


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I remember correctly the cut was "stolen" or something like that...


Ahh ok I see...that's bad business but if it's a legit BX I'm still gonna grab them (well I already have) mainly because I can't source a Chem d cut specifically . There has been many claims of stolen Genetics by many breeders....I blame it on commercialism.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Ahh ok I see...that's bad business but if it's a legit BX I'm still gonna grab them (well I already have) mainly because I can't source a Chem d cut specifically . There has been many claims of stolen Genetics by many breeders....I blame it on commercialism.


Yeah I can't stand breeder drama. It's so tiresome. If a breeder has a cut I want I personally don't really care how he got it. Imagine how many recipes have been "stolen" by other chefs etc. too much he said/swerve said to keep up.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

This off topic lol but last night I had a little OG Kush , had that lemon gas funk to it , well my oldest daughter wanted a toke or two so I let her hit it and she goes "what's this , it taste like burnt frying pan" smh I've nevered tasted a burnt frying pan lmao.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I can't stand breeder drama. It's so tiresome. If a breeder has a cut I want I personally don't really care how he got it. Imagine how many recipes have been "stolen" by other chefs etc. too much he said/swerve said to keep up.


So would you recommend their Chem BX gear bro ?


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 27, 2015)

On ic forums one of the guys close to the skunk va 91 cut said the isp guys obtained the cut by trading some bs cut as something legit, supposed to of been real og maybe? Either way they passed off some garbage as something elite for the cut. Pretty shady


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jan 1, 2016)

I've grown ISP's Chem d bx3, 91 bx, and IC91. I say ignore the haters, I can tell you from experience, ISP's gear is solid. On Canna Zon, their was some drama when a guy questioned how valid ISP's breeding cuts were. Ohso fired back and told the story of how AJ, one of Chemdog's inner circle, sold Chem 91 cuts in 93 (four cuts for $ 20K) to some mob guys, he worked for, so they could run it commercial down in FLA. 

I had an uncle get busted growing Chem 91, a few years after that, he described the biker that brought it, and said the guy's nickname was " Salt ". On Breed bay there are a couple posts where Ohso says he used to go by Salt, when he was a smuggler. Those posts were years ago, before all this drama started. 

A lot of the info lines up, between Breed bay, Ic mag, Canna Zon and other spots, but you have to piece it together. After reading the 91'chemdog thread on Ic mag all the way through, twice, it seems pretty obvious to me, the guys that keep attacking everyone else over chem genetics always seem to want to discredit the other guy. That way they can claim to have the only real deal cuts. 

On Thc farmer some guy claims Ohso traded him some seeds, and Ohso renamed his Chem 4 bx, Chem D bx3. I doubt it, because other folks have posted that Ohso sent them Chem d bx3's seeds years before that trade ever took place. 

Then Chronic Culture pops up on Thc farmer using ISP's Chem d bx3 in some of his crosses, but says it's he believes the other guy. But I heard he just went along with that guy so he could sell beans on Thc farmer, after fleeing Breed bay, leaving a bunch of people screwed with bogus fem'd beans he'd made and sold there as Charrmoro seeds or something like that. On Breed bay Chronic Culture went by westcoast547 and ommpkid , and he praised Ohso, but bashes him on Thc farmer a few years later ?? 

My Uncle Mike says ISP's Chem d bx3 is dead on for the Chem D he paid $ 600 to $ 700 a oz for in NY back in 2005. So, I'm of the opinion, it's best to ignore all the bullshit attacks and claims, and just get what you want, grow it, and let others know if it's worthy. 

Honestly, how long does any cut stay exclusive ? Share it once, and it will spread like wildfire. I grew GH's Chemdog after it first came out, it was just ok, and not anywhere as good as ISP's for ease of growth, yield, or potency. So, I don't recommend GH's version. I also grew Green Beanz's Chem DD, it was very good like ISP's. I can't ever find TopDawg's and when I do, I'm usually broke. TopDawg charges too much for his seeds IMHO.


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah he has made a couple posts. Honestly I read the whole beef when it started, thought it was funny and just wrote greenpoint off from there so I am not sure what he has recently done to reignite this but JJ has a couple posts addressing it. For shits and gigs I asked again where I could grab his gear on a day old pic, still no fucking response but he has time to talk to all the dick riders cheering him on over this GPS stardawg drama.... so yeah he can get bent
> 
> Eta: just did some light trolling to see if I couldn't evoke an answer.
> "Where can I buy your seeds? At least gu makes his knockoffs widely available "


i wouldn't buy seeds from either of them.

just went through 10 stardawgs... no females & mostly dudz. one male was in some ways outstanding but i just couldnt bring myself to hit anything w/ that egomaniac's gear so i tossed.

same with loompa. i got on an ngr special picked up nearly 20+ beans & cant stand dude (and his cronies) after (strain) research i did. his posts are mostly arrogant to say the least.

breeder steve... omg zumuda hit the nail.
sandy va-jays all of them.

and they all think they invented cannabis.

stand by comments i made about ~gu before. fuck that dude & his seeds. he could have never grown out all the shit he claims, did selections, and do testing. he tested for b-man. he takes nice photos. he grow nice plants. for sure! & when i commented a few months ago about his "breeder skill" , some of you guys labeled me "biggest hater on the web" for it.

nevertheless, like seed creepo, (phalse) logic from the farm, or frauds ive called out right here... they point the plastic finger while hucking shit gear in banks all over or spend time spewing hate from the keyboard.

seriously. buy seeds from whoever. do it cause you want genetics. not for the person. these fakes are snakes. dont believe the hype, the letters on the seed package, or posts.

i believe what i see. b-man has plants to see everywhere. i grow bman. e$ko has plants to see on forums all over. i grow e$ko. dynasty the same. all other seed makers i grow ...its for the same reason ...i like the cross first & foremost and the persons seed making integrity close second.

1% of these cats on the cannaweb are worth acknowledging. i stand by that assertion. & most of those cats are people like you & you & you.

the best chem type i ever found was in a pack of e$ko beans. he uses soma's chemdawg mother. i cant say what the truth is... but i did send e$ko a pack of greenbeanz chem dd so he could look for a chem male.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 1, 2016)

When I drop this 10 pk of Chem D BX3 we'll see what time it is then .


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

ive heard good things about ISP. 

me. biased. 
i ran berry white og & think lemonhoko is a fine upstanding type.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 1, 2016)

Check out these two sites for some good deals on ISP gear. Great Lakes Genetics http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/isp-insane-seed-posse and
at Beanbid http://beanbid.com/?page_id=7


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 1, 2016)

ISP has a big presence on http://www.seedjunkies.com/index.php


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 1, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Check out these two sites for some good deals on ISP gear. Great Lakes Genetics http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/isp-insane-seed-posse and
> at Beanbid http://beanbid.com/?page_id=7


That's where I got mine...GLG


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 1, 2016)

Thinkin bout grabbing a pack since I never smoked or grown a Chem before. 91 or Bx3 is the question?

The price is right on beanbid and the freebies seem pretty dope!


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thinkin bout grabbing a pack since I never smoked or grown a Chem before. 91 or Bx3 is the question?
> 
> The price is right on beanbid and the freebies seem pretty dope!


I just signed up. Did you purchase from there yet? Is it legit?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 2, 2016)

eyes said:


> I just signed up. Did you purchase from there yet? Is it legit?


I haven't purchased yet but I was referred by Greenblood and I seen Gen made a purchase so I am pretty sure it's legit.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't purchased yet but I was referred by Greenblood and I seen Gen made a purchase so I am pretty sure it's legit.


Super legit...


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Super legit...


cool. have to ask b4 I purchase. Anyone know how many days it takes before they approve you for the account?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 2, 2016)

eyes said:


> cool. have to ask b4 I purchase. Anyone know how many days it takes before they approve you for the account?


It should be right away. Have you checked your spam folder?


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> It should be right away. Have you checked your spam folder?


I did before and notta. I used a different handle then here. I dont see a way to contact the dude. It asks for a sign in and pass b4 you can send a reply for an email to them.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 2, 2016)

eyes said:


> I did before and notta. I used a different handle then here. I dont see a way to contact the dude. It asks for a sign in and pass b4 you can send a reply for an email to them.


You might have to sign up here first
http://www.seedjunkies.com/index.php and you can get to the site from there


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 2, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> TopDawg is the only seed maker you should look at for chem's.


 I have Bx 3 's and 4's from jammaster


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> You might have to sign up here first
> http://www.seedjunkies.com/index.php and you can get to the site from there


Oh ,yeah, I did. Name, Password, email, dob , all that. Shrug shoulders. Who knows. Maybe it will take a bit or a threw it off by not checking off m or f. Either way, see what happens. If not,oh well.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 2, 2016)

eyes said:


> Oh ,yeah, I did. Name, Password, email, dob , all that. Shrug shoulders. Who knows. Maybe it will take a bit or a threw it off by not checking off m or f. Either way, see what happens. If not,oh well.


There were problems when people tried to sign up I thought it was fixed


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

I was able to do a password reset to at least see if it would communicate with the email which it did.


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> There were problems when people tried to sign up I thought it was fixed


Hopefully they will get on it as soon as they can cause i def see some beans I like but cant get bid till I get an acct activated.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 2, 2016)

eyes said:


> Hopefully they will get on it as soon as they can cause i def see some beans I like but cant get bid till I get an acct activated.


I wish I had the money for Hammerheads Sour Dubb x GG#4 fems


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 2, 2016)

I know that Nspecta at CSI : HUMBOLDT has all four original Chem cuts (1-4) and has been dropping chemdawg1 and ChemD testers around. I'm currently running a bunch of Chemdawg1and ChemD x Urkle and Bubba testers atm.


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I wish I had the money for Hammerheads Sour Dubb x GG#4 fems


What is the cross that makes up sour dubb? _I_s it sour bubble and sour diesel?


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> I know that Nspecta at CSI : HUMBOLDT has all four original Chem cuts (1-4) and has been dropping chemdawg1 and ChemD testers around. I'm currently running a bunch of Chemdawg1and ChemD x Urkle and Bubba testers atm.


well, im having no luck as of yet getting the acct working so I guess I wont be bidding lol Can the cuts be U.S. sourced other than ngr? If so anyone want to point the way? Has to be m.o. and the mail as opposed to cc purchase.


----------



## eyes (Jan 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I've grown ISP's Chem d bx3, 91 bx, and IC91. I say ignore the haters, I can tell you from experience, ISP's gear is solid. On Canna Zon, their was some drama when a guy questioned how valid ISP's breeding cuts were. Ohso fired back and told the story of how AJ, one of Chemdog's inner circle, sold Chem 91 cuts in 93 (four cuts for $ 20K) to some mob guys, he worked for, so they could run it commercial down in FLA.
> 
> I had an uncle get busted growing Chem 91, a few years after that, he described the biker that brought it, and said the guy's nickname was " Salt ". On Breed bay there are a couple posts where Ohso says he used to go by Salt, when he was a smuggler. Those posts were years ago, before all this drama started.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that as well as far as the guy saying ISP stole his cut and rebranded it. I believe that guys previous name was Dyn-o-mite. Shit will drive ya absolutely crazy. I was heading towards trying to meet chem back a few years ago through another guy that I met but it never materialized. probably a good thing as the bust went down shortly after. Funny, I went to school in that town and the fuzz new what was up even way back then. Too small a place in that area there. Either way, this cut that cut this guy that guy, shit drives me absolutely crazy reading all this stuff. I guess it sux me in like a soap opera so to speak. Either way, I may just try ISP's stuff> Missed out on JJS and beanbid aint a working as of now.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jan 6, 2016)

They fixed it, and It's working now. I grabbed up some stuff from ISP and Hammerhead seeds. The prices are sweet.


----------



## OneStonedPony (May 30, 2016)

@eyes Check this out. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=7456563&postcount=1202  

Seems that talk of theft and rebranding was only gossip. TheDocta backed away from Sierraskunks claim against ISP and now says he doesn't know the whole story. Then attacks their skunk, in a let's change the subject move, based on what he heard.  Yes, that what he's heard stuff is always so reliable. It's the telephone game and bashing the competition seems to be how they roll.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

eyes said:


> What is the cross that makes up sour dubb? _I_s it sour bubble and sour diesel?


BOG created SourDubb but he can't really remember what Sour D he used to make it. Was a time he said it was Rezdog Sour D line then said it was Soma NYCD line. Nobody really knows but it is a make up of Sour Bubble and some Sour Diesel


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 1, 2016)

drgt's chemd is superlative!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> drgt's chemd is superlative!


I thought his was the Chem 4?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 1, 2016)

he had chem #4 to start i think...it was dang good

as far as i see its chem d for the last few years..[don't quote me on that]

but i tried both and this one i have sure is chemd

this was 1/3 of the plant with two weeks to go


----------



## eyes (Jun 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @eyes Check this out. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=7456563&postcount=1202
> 
> Seems that talk of theft and rebranding was only gossip. TheDocta backed away from Sierraskunks claim against ISP and now says he doesn't know the whole story. Then attacks their skunk, in a let's change the subject move, based on what he heard.  Yes, that what he's heard stuff is always so reliable. It's the telephone game and bashing the competition seems to be how they roll.


Well, I went forward with a few packs of chem d. To finally get her in the stable after this many years is great. Either way, yeah, its hard to follow all the talk and rumors. I guess i just looked at peoples' pictures that grew the stuff and made my decision from there. I was promised a seed of chem dd way back in the day by a member but he never followed through. Seems to be typical.
I was always told by a guy I used to work with that it was hard to find people like him- now I understand what he meant-money and reliability wise.


----------



## eyes (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> BOG created SourDubb but he can't really remember what Sour D he used to make it. Was a time he said it was Rezdog Sour D line then said it was Soma NYCD line. Nobody really knows but it is a make up of Sour Bubble and some Sour Diesel


Thats cool. Yeah, i didnt think I was too far off. Must be good cause hammerhead likes it alot. I know he grows alot of stuff out as well.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 30, 2016)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=234671&page=125

^^^ nice pic that shows the Chem 91 dominance in ISP's Chem 91 strains. He said this one has about two weeks before it until finish.

.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 1, 2016)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> he had chem #4 to start i think...it was dang good
> 
> as far as i see its chem d for the last few years..[don't quote me on that]
> 
> ...



Not calling myself a chemologist, but that looks like the Chem 4 to me, and that's all I've ever seen on Dr G's website the past few years.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Not calling myself a chemologist, but that looks like the Chem 4 to me, and that's all I've ever seen on Dr G's website the past few years.


Chem 91 and Chem #4 are very similar to the point that #4 is called the reunion pheno because it closely resembles the '91 cut .


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Chem 91 and Chem #4 are very similar to the point that #4 is called the reunion pheno because it closely resembles the '91 cut .



The Chem 4 is known to be a bigger yielder than the 91. I don't have too much personal experience with either, but my research leads me to believe they're not that similar. I think the D is closer to the 4 than the 91 is. The 91 doesn't grow such huge colas.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 1, 2016)

mmmm the D
hit it with a male anything, watch


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd LOVE to find seeds or even a cut of this; so damn nice  

 this one is sitting at 25.28%


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> The Chem 4 is known to be a bigger yielder than the 91. I don't have too much personal experience with either, but my research leads me to believe they're not that similar. I think the D is closer to the 4 than the 91 is. The 91 doesn't grow such huge colas.


Could be....I'm just going by what Chemdog said about them .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 2, 2016)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> he had chem #4 to start i think...it was dang good
> 
> as far as i see its chem d for the last few years..[don't quote me on that]
> 
> ...


That looks the Chem D to me lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> The Chem 4 is known to be a bigger yielder than the 91. I don't have too much personal experience with either, but my research leads me to believe they're not that similar. I think the D is closer to the 4 than the 91 is. The 91 doesn't grow such huge colas.


I'll get you the link from Chemdog and JJ Edwards about the Chem 4


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 2, 2016)

it is ..good eye seeing as that was what i said....its been chemd for the last few years as far as i can see..chemd rules

91 is skinny powerful too and can hermi..chem4 is bulkier potent and nice ..

but chemd is dense potent perfect indica look

and shines with its own light


----------



## 2easy (Jul 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah he has made a couple posts. Honestly I read the whole beef when it started, thought it was funny and just wrote greenpoint off from there so I am not sure what he has recently done to reignite this but JJ has a couple posts addressing it. For shits and gigs I asked again where I could grab his gear on a day old pic, still no fucking response but he has time to talk to all the dick riders cheering him on over this GPS stardawg drama.... so yeah he can get bent
> 
> Eta: just did some light trolling to see if I couldn't evoke an answer.
> "Where can I buy your seeds? At least gu makes his knockoffs widely available "


just go to Gu i bet you find his customer service better


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

Here is Good Ole Dog's (aka SkunkVA) pic of Chem 91. Recognized as the Chemdog that started it all. The one Chemdog gave to SkunkVA, and later got back from him.
*






^^^ page 11 of the 91'chemdog thread on Ic mag







^^^ page 125 of that same thread. ISP's Chem 91 grown by Hammerhead, 40 days into flowering.

IMHO Chem 91 is more potent than Chem D. ISP's version, because it has preinvasion afghan in it, has a better flavor and slightly heavier trich coverage than the SkunkVA cut. The consensus on Ic mag of the majority of older growers is ISP's version is closer to the real Chem 91 (SkunkVA) than the JB's cut that often gets passed around as Chem 91. I say until you grow it and try it for yourself, you're missing out. I've grown all of ISP's Chems now, and none have disappointed. In fact, their IC91(Insane Chem 91) is too potent for me, it totally wrecks my day, so I don't hit it often or mix it with lesser strains when I do.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 2, 2016)

So that's an out-cross and a bx of some type? I'll say that of the out-crosses of any of the chem/sour lines, most all of the progeny are winners. That ISP has that dense flower look of the chem for sure. 

The D is my favorite. The D and the giesel are my favorite to out-cross. ECSD can make some nice progeny, but that thing is finicky at times.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Have this bag of old beans labeled SC91 now I'm wonderin if it might be Shunk Chem 91 ?

They were gifted to me, I've yet to grow em


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> So that's an out-cross and a bx of some type? I'll say that of the out-crosses of any of the chem/sour lines, most all of the progeny are winners. That ISP has that dense flower look of the chem for sure.
> 
> The D is my favorite. The D and the giesel are my favorite to out-cross. ECSD can make some nice progeny, but that thing is finicky at times.


@CannaBruh Yes the one labeled ISP's is a Chem 91 bx3, mix of Chem 91 cut (Chemdog>AJ>Ohso) and preinvasion afghan, backcrossed a few times. It's very potent. The IC91 (Insane Chem 91) is Chem 91 bx2 (f) x Chem 91 bx3 (m), some phenos of it, yield even better than the Chem 91 bx. I can smoke the ISP Chem 91 bx or Chem D bx3 during the day, but not their IC91. A few tokes of it and I'm wiped out.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 2, 2016)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> it is ..good eye seeing as that was what i said....its been chemd for the last few years as far as i can see..chemd rules
> 
> 91 is skinny powerful too and can hermi..chem4 is bulkier potent and nice ..
> 
> ...


It's currently Chem4 on Dr G's website. It was Chem4 about a year and half ago when I bought a pack. I've been stalking his offerings the last few years and it's always been Chem4 in that time. If you look back at Dr Gruber's grow reports it was the Chem4 by Dr Greenthumb he grew out a few years back. And that pic the colas look nice and fat, the D has denser colas not quite that fat as the 4.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 3, 2016)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> it is ..good eye seeing as that was what i said....its been chemd for the last few years as far as i can see..chemd rules
> 
> 91 is skinny powerful too and can hermi..chem4 is bulkier potent and nice ..
> 
> ...


Lol ok I misunderstood... I thought you were saying it was supposed to be Chem 91 and you were thinking it looked like Chem d... I was agreeing with you saying it looked like Chem d to me too .


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 3, 2016)

yeh not close to the 91.. good call
i grew that d really well in the photo ..they got more dense in the next few weeks
..had his #4 when it came out..it was more conical
good description ..bubbas girl
i'll stop now ..all the best


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'll get you the link from Chemdog and JJ Edwards about the Chem 4


No the D 91 Both sour but D reeks like rotten meat funk chem 4 might not be original bagseed but D 91 sister are for fact.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 6, 2016)

None of my chems have been sour or. atleast not what I'd call sour anyway...mine are funky smelling like stump water , dirty socks and putrid meat at times


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 6, 2016)

I have some Chem D babies that do lean sour fwiw. Chem D x C99. My D does not sour, at all. Foul breath to the max. Am I weird for loving it so? When I smell it in the progeny it's like a mini orgasm everytime... uuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh so foul, so good.

ECSD is sour


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 6, 2016)

Just finishing up a seed run of the ISPs chem91...here is one of the five..very skunky,with a burnt rubber background.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 6, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Just finishing up a seed run of the ISPs chem91...here is one of the five..very skunky,with a burnt rubber background.View attachment 3750913View attachment 3750914 View attachment 3750915View attachment 3750916 View attachment 3750918


Beautiful flowers.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2016)

I got some ISP's Chem D bx3 I need to work through .


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm gonna hit the D and my chem leaning D99 with a male I dig out of the the Mycotek Ogkb 2.0 x 3 chems


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2016)

That'll be nice .


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm gonna hit the D and my chem leaning D99 with a male I dig out of the the Mycotek Ogkb 2.0 x 3 chems


His slush puppy strain should be fire. He hit a chem d cut called the snow dog cut that came from chem himself with that 3 chems male. I am so stoked to have that in my garden right now.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> His slush puppy strain should be fire. He hit a chem d cut called the snow dog cut that came from chem himself with that 3 chems male. I am so stoked to have that in my garden right now.


Man, I'd be lying if I said no part of me was hoping for some slush puppy freebies  he hooked it up heavy on the packs though and with the genes he's working it's just gonna be stupid fire I think there's no doubting that. 

You can basically punt anything at the Chem D and it spits flaming beans. 

3chems though, a blend of what could arguably be said to be the "favorites" the 4, the D, the '91. We shall see


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

2easy said:


> just go to Gu i bet you find his customer service better


Gu! Ewww scum society drain drinker ..JJ isn't a seed bank so why does he offer customer service which is reply to 300 msg a day ?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I have some Chem D babies that do lean sour fwiw. Chem D x C99. My D does not sour, at all. Foul breath to the max. Am I weird for loving it so? When I smell it in the progeny it's like a mini orgasm everytime... uuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh so foul, so good.
> 
> ECSD is sour


No 91 no sour and Ecsd is a re done sour believe not named and u have a cross rite? Of D


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> His slush puppy strain should be fire. He hit a chem d cut called the snow dog cut that came from chem himself with that 3 chems male. I am so stoked to have that in my garden right now.


snow dog is not a chem D! It's an offspring of SisterChem and D is an original bad seed


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Anybody know whats up with cali connections? Legit or no?


Ehhh


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I've grown ISP's Chem d bx3, 91 bx, and IC91. I say ignore the haters, I can tell you from experience, ISP's gear is solid. On Canna Zon, their was some drama when a guy questioned how valid ISP's breeding cuts were. Ohso fired back and told the story of how AJ, one of Chemdog's inner circle, sold Chem 91 cuts in 93 (four cuts for $ 20K) to some mob guys, he worked for, so they could run it commercial down in FLA.
> 
> I had an uncle get busted growing Chem 91, a few years after that, he described the biker that brought it, and said the guy's nickname was " Salt ". On Breed bay there are a couple posts where Ohso says he used to go by Salt, when he was a smuggler. Those posts were years ago, before all this drama started.
> 
> ...


AJ mob don't sound rite together. And there's two chem D one used in crosses and One for Jar Mass cut and both clone only and it's his chem D not anybody else's DD is Rez rizz believe


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 8, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> snow dog is not a chem D! It's an offspring of SisterChem and D is an original bad seed


I knew I was probably not remembering that correctly. Thanks for the assist.

The point I was trying to emphasize is that it came from chem himself. Very excited to have it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 8, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> snow dog is not a chem D! It's an offspring of SisterChem and D is an original bad seed


Snowdog as in Super Snowdog? If so it's bubblechem x mss x oregon snow


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 8, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Snowdog as in Super Snowdog? If so it's bubblechem x mss x oregon snow


I had to go back to my pm mssg with him and confirm, but yes Super Snow Dog.

How sure are you on the genetic make-up?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 8, 2016)

> HeirLoom GarGz said:
> 
> 
> > No 91 no sour and Ecsd is a re done sour believe not named and u have a cross rite? Of D
> ...


" 1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) "
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=1076105&postcount=1
*brackets make a difference


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Snowdog as in Super Snowdog? If so it's bubblechem x mss x oregon snow


I know it very well just more saying its original is from sister not D that's it


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

It's just SnowDog really no one here calls the super Like giesel was Orange Giesel it's just a quick local nickname for that


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> " 1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) "
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=1076105&postcount=1
> *brackets make a difference


I didn't hit link but doesn't mean in forum even from the breeder its truth there's still Sour confusion by the guys involved. Just saying its way diff then sour diesel say a skunk n another crossed. But even if told wrong these pages will not be where truth stands. Not my place but I grew up in rite area know enought to steer away from wrong thoughts of its make up or lots that lineage


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> I know it very well just more saying its original is from sister not D that's it


BubbleChem is sister and Sag blu skunk ore snow arrr snowdog. And there's diff cuts don't make out like say RDog. Local


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> " 1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) "
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=1076105&postcount=1
> *brackets make a difference


And it's a mass chem no W DOG. Chem tell ya same  not trying to quarl just pass info  all good vibes


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Mass Chem D


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Mass SnowDog


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

GsDiesel Giesel ..Mass


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 8, 2016)

> And it's a mass chem no W DOG. Chem tell ya same  not trying to quarl just pass info  all good vibes


mass chem? what's that? SS in the lineage I referred to is assumed to be MSS, but I don't know a mass chem..

I've not held the bubblechem, so cannot comment on that.

Do you have some reference as to where this has been documented?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> mass chem? what's that? SS in the lineage I referred to is assumed to be MSS, but I don't know a mass chem..
> 
> I've not held the bubblechem, so cannot comment on that.
> 
> Do you have some reference as to where this has been documented?


Well chem 91 from mass sister chem D snowdog BubbleChem giesel and some more they are from mass like ChemDog bud is was picked here from the story we all herd or know dogbud Co from my friend pbud and Joe (don't know) and reference , besides living here west mass knowing some peeps involved in diff ways with the breeding Id say search engine could bring it up. ChemDog is TM name and he will say same DOG. As NY uses dawg cause selling items and And friends with chem and not to confuse use dawg .one of few reasons ..CO uses Dog if Fam but ya try serious Google not joke i don't have references but sure anybody in the know will get what I mean Those gens are Massachusettes ChemDog family strains And mss is not from mass but that's a whole other thread probley and more sensitive  good vibes


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Pic grow friend did


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 8, 2016)

My Giesel came from the west coast, but I know it originated from the east. I got it in ~'07 a few months before I received the D even. 
Have you heard of giesel also called superdog/dawg? I haven't heard Orange Giesel so that's new to me.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> My Giesel came from the west coast, but I know it originated from the east. I got it in ~'07 a few months before I received the D even.
> Have you heard of giesel also called superdog/dawg? I haven't heard Orange Giesel so that's new to me.


Super dog is WAS chem 91 X "mss" but it was a herm festival never made it out sometimes people add that to Chizzl sometimes people add that to Giesel gs diesel I'm not saying it's only here but it's mostly here and originated here and Matt Riot made S ones in California but some people could have the clone out there for sure


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 8, 2016)

ograskal had the clone out there around that time....

and I've seen the same confusion, is superdog = chem x mss or chem D x mss... I"m thinking you're right chem x mss, and giesel is indeed not superdog but chem D x mss

peace brother and keep them stanky chems blooming


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> ograskal had the clone out there around that time....
> 
> and I've seen the same confusion, is superdog = chem x mss or chem D x mss... I"m thinking you're right chem x mss, and giesel is indeed not superdog but chem D x mss
> 
> peace brother and keep them stanky chems blooming


Yup rascal had it old friends of the dog and your rite D and MSS is Giesel. A lot of the confusion comes from the canna Bible three he wrote it is the same and you'll see orange Gsell in there also A lot of the confusion comes from the canna Bible three he wrote it is the same and you'll see orange Gsell in there Have a good day bud


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Just finishing up a seed run of the ISPs chem91...here is one of the five..very skunky,with a burnt rubber background.View attachment 3750913View attachment 3750914 View attachment 3750915View attachment 3750916 View attachment 3750918




Wow nice work @Flash63 ! Got a pack in paper towels and will be in some coco tomorrow. It looks like some Chem Ive had in past, your pictures reminded me of the bud structure.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is the last one taken down at 9 weeks


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

Lovely! @Flash63 

Makes me smile knowing I popped the right pack!


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Lovely! @Flash63
> 
> Makes me smile knowing I popped the right pack!


If you're smiling now,you're gonna have shit eating grin on your face when you smoke her!


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> If you're smiling now,you're gonna have shit eating grin on your face when you smoke her!


No doubt! Lining up to be a killer winter run when I put out my best due to lower humidity. I plan on using keeper pheno's to cross w/ something Jamaican or African


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> If you're smiling now,you're gonna have shit eating grin on your face when you smoke her!


I always hear how good this cross is very very potent. I'm gonna have to get me some of these seeds. ISP did a great job working their Chem91 line. Great work bro


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I always hear how good this cross is very very potent. I'm gonna have to get me some of these seeds. ISP did a great job working their Chem91 line. Great work bro


It does have that "evil" in its high...maybe more than the Gsc keeper I have,I also much prefer the taste of the Chem91 over the cookies.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> No doubt! Lining up to be a killer winter run when I put out my best due to lower humidity. I plan on using keeper pheno's to cross w/ something Jamaican or African


I love winter grows as well,my favourite time of the year.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Here is the last one taken down at 9 weeksView attachment 3764700View attachment 3764702 View attachment 3764703View attachment 3764704


Is that the Chem 91 bx or the Insane Chem 91 ? Awesome looking flowers


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Is that the Chem 91 bx or the Insane Chem 91 ? Awesome looking flowers


I am pretty sure they are the same,I also have the chem d cross as well.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 25, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> I am pretty sure they are the same,I also have the chem d cross as well.


Theres one 91Va this looks like the JB cut or a top dawg ix or bx ?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 25, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> I am pretty sure they are the same,I also have the chem d cross as well.


How the leafs durring grow? Dark/ light green ?


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 25, 2016)

It's the insane chem91 and the the leaves are not that dark green waxy look I've seen from the 91va cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> I am pretty sure they are the same,I also have the chem d cross as well.


Close but different .


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

Yea the Chem 91 BX from them is just that a backcross but the ISP Chem 91 is a IX of the bx2 female and bx3 male. 

People have been saying they don't have the real deal cut but I believe he has proven he does. Not totally sure but I know lots of people that grow and love these beans. It's def not a cross of Topdawg work. Oh So has put a lot of work into this cross more than JJ has with some of his Chem work


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 25, 2016)

What really surprised me was the quality of the high, I was taken back a bit and the flavour is very nice on all 5 females,I have only one that has that burnt wire,rubber skunk funk to it...it is very potent.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> What really surprised me was the quality of the high, I was taken back a bit and the flavour is very nice on all 5 females,I have only one that has that burnt wire,rubber skunk funk to it...it is very potent.


You keep talking like that and I'm gonna have to dig mine out an pop some lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> What really surprised me was the quality of the high, I was taken back a bit and the flavour is very nice on all 5 females,I have only one that has that burnt wire,rubber skunk funk to it...it is very potent.


@skunkwreck he isn't lying bro I swear to you when I say this I have seen many people report about how potent the phenos are from these beans. Several say that lots of people who get nugs of it off them say it's too potent. With the bxing and incrossing hey out a lot of work into it so it's good to see that people really enjoy what they get out of this. If you pop some skunk and get a keeper let me know.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @skunkwreck he isn't lying bro I swear to you when I say this I have seen many people report about how potent the phenos are from these beans. Several say that lots of people who get nugs of it off them say it's too potent. With the bxing and incrossing hey out a lot of work into it so it's good to see that people really enjoy what they get out of this. If you pop some skunk and get a keeper let me know.


Bro when I got those from GLG it was the only order I had ever gotten that wasn't in a breeders pk just a mini zip with a printed sticker that said Chem D BX3 don't even have ISP on the sticker so I was like hummn and tossed them in the seed vault and never touched them since . 
Correction it does in fact say Insane Seed Posse on the sticker...you already know bro you can get anything I have .


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @skunkwreck he isn't lying bro I swear to you when I say this I have seen many people report about how potent the phenos are from these beans. Several say that lots of people who get nugs of it off them say it's too potent. With the bxing and incrossing hey out a lot of work into it so it's good to see that people really enjoy what they get out of this. If you pop some skunk and get a keeper let me know.


Damn you about to make me look in my stash too for these beans Ak..


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bro when I got those from GLG it was the only order I had ever gotten that wasn't in a breeders pk just a mini zip with a printed sticker that said Chem D BX3 don't even have ISP on the sticker so I was like hummn and tossed them in the seed vault and never touched them since .
> Correction it does in fact say Insane Seed Posse on the sticker...you already know bro you can get anything I have .


Right the packaging is sketch (not my picture) but the beans look the same as the ones I got from GLG.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 25, 2016)

Same package I received from HD..


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

Im sure that turned a lot of folks off from poppin them. I know I put them on the back burner when I got them but something told me to run this pack over Chem Star from Topdawg & Hazmat OG from Archive. Crazy because I really want to run more Archive gear im gung ho about them & that face off male!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

higher self said:


> Right the packaging is sketch (not my picture) but the beans look the same as the ones I got from GLG.


I'm waiting to see when some more of those Chem D bx3 come back out. I would like a pack myself


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

higher self said:


> Right the packaging is sketch (not my picture) but the beans look the same as the ones I got from GLG.





Flash63 said:


> Same package I received from HD..


The one in the same , that's how I received it from GLG....


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm waiting to see when some more of those Chem D bx3 come back out. I would like a pack myself


Hemp Depot says there in stock @Flash63 is that the HD you got your pack from? I have never ordered from them before but may in future.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 25, 2016)

Hemp depot is legit.
A couple people convinced me to try them last year.
Usually some good deals too.

Glad to hear all the good feedback about those Isp chems I'm waiting on a package in the mail of their chem x blue dream should be awesome.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 25, 2016)

higher self said:


> Hemp Depot says there in stock @Flash63 is that the HD you got your pack from? I have never ordered from them before but may in future.
> 
> View attachment 3765470


Yes I've used them a few dozen times.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Hemp depot is legit.
> A couple people convinced me to try them last year.
> Usually some good deals too.
> 
> Glad to hear all the good feedback about those Isp chems I'm waiting on a package in the mail of their chem x blue dream should be awesome.





Flash63 said:


> Yes I've used them a few dozen times.


Cool glad to hear that. Thanks yall!


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 26, 2016)

From what I saw on icmag, the real deal chem 91 is the skunk va cut, which has almost black waxy looking leaves that stay dark green throughout flower, the flowers are lime green and dome shaped and cure almost golden. That isp 91 is pretty much right the opposite looking. So what gives? Am I missing something?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> From what I saw on icmag, the real deal chem 91 is the skunk va cut, which has almost black waxy looking leaves that stay dark green throughout flower, the flowers are lime green and dome shaped and cure almost golden. That isp 91 is pretty much right the opposite looking. So what gives? Am I missing something?


Conditions., environment , grow styles , medium , lights , nutes.....there's many different factors that can come in to play with clone onlys .


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> From what I saw on icmag, the real deal chem 91 is the skunk va cut, which has almost black waxy looking leaves that stay dark green throughout flower, the flowers are lime green and dome shaped and cure almost golden. That isp 91 is pretty much right the opposite looking. So what gives? Am I missing something?


I grew the best pheno a buddy found in a pack of the chem d bx3 in 2012 and it was whack compared to the real chem d. It yielded 2x as much as the clone but was majorly watered down in every other category. All the phenos he found from those seeds were sub par compared to the real thing.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

sub par compared to the real thing.[/QUOTE]
That goes for most anything but for ppl that can't get clone onlys sometimes this is the way you have to go.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> sub par compared to the real thing. That goes for most anything but for ppl that can't get clone onlys sometimes this is the way you have to go.


Right, not everything passes the best qualities to their offspring, but if you're talking bx3 it should be close to the original and not completely watered down. On the same note, I have found phenos of OG from seed that beat famous OG cuts and a pheno I found of fuel that beats both 91 and D cut of chem. I agree, sometimes seeds are the way to go.


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

Seeds are all I know so I wouldnt even know what watered down would be. Can only compare seeds to other seeds combined with the input of others who have grown the same strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

These beans are pure so don't think your gonna get SkVa exactly out the seeds. The genes a backcrossed multiple times starting out being bred to and Afghani and incrossed with different generations so some would believe it's inbred too much and some not. Backcrossing multiple times can go the opposite way. I can only go by what I have seen many people report. Well known people on forums that have grown the beans. Everybody not gonna like what comes from the beans cus everyone has different reactions to same stuff but for the most part I have seen people enjoy the Chem D bx3 and ISP Chem 91


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> These beans are pure so don't think your gonna get SkVa exactly out the seeds. The genes a backcrossed multiple times starting out being bred to and Afghani and incrossed with different generations so some would believe it's inbred too much and some not. Backcrossing multiple times can go the opposite way. I can only go by what I have seen many people report. Well known people on forums that have grown the beans. Everybody not gonna like what comes from the beans cus everyone has different reactions to same stuff but for the most part I have seen people enjoy the Chem D bx3 and ISP Chem 91


We gonna see on my next grow bro , all this talk has already made me dig them out of the vault...you want a few to crack ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's a pic of the ISP Chem 91 grown by a very good well known grower on forums. Looks like Chem 91 I think Flash pheno is the Afghani dom 





skunkwreck said:


> We gonna see on my next grow bro , all this talk has already made me dig them out of the vault...you want a few to crack ?


Hell yea bro pop them babies. Sure bro I'll take a few I gotta get up with you anyways been a min


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's a pic of the ISP Chem 91 grown by a very good well known grower on forums. Looks like Chem 91 I think Flash pheno is the Afghani dom
> 
> View attachment 3766030
> 
> ...


I know bro , hell I'm trying to resource that CT #4 for you . I had 27 cuts rooting between that and the Blue Dream (SC cut) and CP , Plat D and the Fruit Punch . The Mrs. and I dipped out for a couple days and my dog tore the crap out of them  smh


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

Sweet! A few of us will have ISP gear rocking then! When I buy some batteries for camera lol & the rest of the garden gets further along im going to start a journal. Not much to see around here except seedlings.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't sleep on the Mycotek gear guys. I've got them next to a bunch of TopDawg and next to my own workings of the D, #4, Giesel & ECSD, and they (Gorilla Dawg) are blowing a lot of stuff away in stem rub. 

If you can get the Stardawg '91 from Top Dawg, it definitely has that funk, not the same cool breathy (water'd down?) like stardawg, but that chemy + the underlying "wtf is that foul stank in there" (not sour, but stank) lying deep with it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2016)

Also, there are straight up chemy kush phenos I've found within the D progeny, leads me back to the whole did OG come from chem or are they related. Dunno if that lends to inform in anyway, but there are definitely fuel OG phenos within the chem D at least ime. I have one right now that is very close to the ghost but with that chem on top.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Don't sleep on the Mycotek gear guys. I've got them next to a bunch of TopDawg and next to my own workings of the D, #4, Giesel & ECSD, and they (Gorilla Dawg) are blowing a lot of stuff away in stem rub.
> 
> If you can get the Stardawg '91 from Top Dawg, it definitely has that funk, not the same cool breathy (water'd down?) like stardawg, but that chemy + the underlying "wtf is that foul stank in there" (not sour, but stank) lying deep with it.


It doesn't surprise me pin heads gear is doing well. When you start with good genetics the crosses should be good too. He found a couple nice males to breed with from Topdawg crosses so I def see some nice Chem crosses coming from him. 



CannaBruh said:


> Also, there are straight up chemy kush phenos I've found within the D progeny, leads me back to the whole did OG come from chem or are they related. Dunno if that lends to inform in anyway, but there are definitely fuel OG phenos within the chem D at least ime. I have one right now that is very close to the ghost but with that chem on top.


I don't think OG came from Chem but I do think they are related somehow. I've seen a few reports on Bodhi's Jahruba and phenos are coming out just like diesel. Don't know if it comes from the Jamaican or Aruban landrace but who knows where that fuel funk really comes from. Would be nice to know so all the stories about what it is or may be can be done with lol


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's a pic of the ISP Chem 91 grown by a very good well known grower on forums. Looks like Chem 91 I think Flash pheno is the Afghani dom
> 
> View attachment 3766030
> 
> ...


That looks a lot more like something i would expect coming out of a pack labeled as "91". Be curious to know how much that pheno pops up


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> That looks a lot more like something i would expect coming out of a pack labeled as "91". Be curious to know how much that pheno pops up


Yea def looks like 91 for sure but the breeder info says never mind here is the info straight from breeder lol

Strain Name: Insane Chem 91 aka IC91


Brand: Insane Seed Posse

Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc : Stabilized Polyhybrid

Lineage: ISP's Chem 91 BX2 (f) x ISP's Chem 91 BX3 (m)

Parental Information

Chem 91 (clone only) aquired in NYC in late 1993, crossed to a
Pre-Invasion Afghan (obtained on the Indus River in late 77 / early
7 during a hash deal. Large selection pool, all offspring tested.
The best male from that cross was repeatedly back crossed to the
Chem 91 (clone only) mother, to produce Chem 91 BX1, BX2, and BX3.
.
This strain is made up of ISP's Chem 91 BX2 (f) x ISP's Chem 91
BX3 (m).
.
Plain & simple, she's a Chem 91 on Pre-Invasion Afghan
Steroids. All the potency, but with better yields.
.
This strain does not like: soggy grow mediums / being rootbound
/ large pH swings / or heavy feeding (moderate feeding gets better
results). Does best grown in soil, peat moss, or coco. Hydro only
for experienced growers.
.

Indica/Sativa %

Indica Dominant

Feminized Seeds?

No

Indoor / Outdoor

Indoor
Outdoor
Greenhouse

Bloom Length:

Pheno # 1: 63 -70 days Pheno # 2: 58-63 days

# of Pheno types?

2

Describe each phenotype expression:

Pheno # 1 (70 %) : looks like a 50/50 mix of Chem 91 & a Pre-
Invasion Afghan. Requires a 30 to 40 day veg, and 63 to 70 days of
flowering for best yields. Cal-mag fed lightly from veg, thru the 4
th week of flowering. Feed moderate to heavy in both veg /
flowering. Forms large main cola, with smaller golf ball sized buds
on side branches. Heavy odor during flowering, predominantly
Chemical Smells / Diesel Fuel with hints of Fruit / Citrus with
Sweet & Sour undertones. Intense up high, followed a short time
later by heavy body relaxation. Occasional smokers may puke from
the rush of THC.

Pheno # 2 (30 %): looks more Pre-Invasion Afghan dominant, but
veg's faster (than a typical Afghan), she also stretches more once
put into flowering. Great potency, like Pheno # 1. Requires a 30 to
40 day veg, 58 to 63 days of flowering for best yields. So, she's a
week faster than Pheno # 1. Same feeding requirements. Best topped
to form several large colas (improves yield). Heavy odor during
flowering, predominantly Fruity odors / Diesel Fuel / Citrus (sweet
oranges & tangy lemons) / with sharp undertones that make your nose
tingle / burn. Very nice up high that builds over time, with more
body effect earlier in the ride. Occasional smokers may puke if
they over indulge (watch out, the flavor lures you in).

Stretch:

1 to 1.5

Resin Profile:

High resin

Odor Score:

8

Odor Description:

Cleaning Chemicals / Diesel Fuel / Fruit / Citrus, with Sweet &
Sour, or Sharp Undertones ...

Flavour Score:

8

Flavor Description:

Diesel Fuel / Ripe Fruits / Citrus / with Sweet & Sour
undertones

Potency Score:

8

High Type:

Intense up high, with lot's of body relaxation


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2016)

...dunno if it's related but the Stardawg '91 also does not care for soppy or soggy mediums. Their body language suggests they likes to be on the dry side.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 26, 2016)

Recently I saw a snowdawg 2 that was very Nice and the smoke was superb. Guy was pissed he didn't clone or reveg her. The smell and taste, I couldn't pin point. Kinda sweet funk smell. The high is pretty intense cerebral at first then kind of mellows off into a more pleasant cerebral/body high. She was dark leaved, lime green, domed buds that went slightly golden at dry/cure. She's a little more distant from the chem line than most. She contains chem sister, sagarmarthas blueberry, mass super skunk, and Oregon sno. The 2 that my friend had is a backcross from alphakronik genes. Just for the sake of discussion


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> It's the insane chem91 and the the leaves are not that dark green waxy look I've seen from the 91va cut.


Dark waxy waxy and every plant has its code on leaf look at veins the sides the edges more buds there all diff per plant pretty cool


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

91va


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Recently I saw a snowdawg 2 that was very Nice and the smoke was superb. Guy was pissed he didn't clone or reveg her. The smell and taste, I couldn't pin point. Kinda sweet funk smell. The high is pretty intense cerebral at first then kind of mellows off into a more pleasant cerebral/body high. She was dark leaved, lime green, domed buds that went slightly golden at dry/cure. She's a little more distant from the chem line than most. She contains chem sister, sagarmarthas blueberry, mass super skunk, and Oregon sno. The 2 that my friend had is a backcross from alphakronik genes. Just for the sake of discussion


Real Snowdog bred in Mass very skunky no sweet


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bro when I got those from GLG it was the only order I had ever gotten that wasn't in a breeders pk just a mini zip with a printed sticker that said Chem D BX3 don't even have ISP on the sticker so I was like hummn and tossed them in the seed vault and never touched them since .
> Correction it does in fact say Insane Seed Posse on the sticker...you already know bro you can get anything I have .


How do a prop Chem D bx? Even 3 take 6-9 years but chem d male?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> From what I saw on icmag, the real deal chem 91 is the skunk va cut, which has almost black waxy looking leaves that stay dark green throughout flower, the flowers are lime green and dome shaped and cure almost golden. That isp 91 is pretty much right the opposite looking. So what gives? Am I missing something?


Only one its clone only held very tight ..soo many fakes its alot seed comps one biggest has one not real wont say but not many have


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Also, there are straight up chemy kush phenos I've found within the D progeny, leads me back to the whole did OG come from chem or are they related. Dunno if that lends to inform in anyway, but there are definitely fuel OG phenos within the chem D at least ime. I have one right now that is very close to the ghost but with that chem on top.


OG is def a chem very very close related same family and ogk is chem its sll chem cookies ect ect


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea def looks like 91 for sure but the breeder info says never mind here is the info straight from breeder lol
> 
> Strain Name: Insane Chem 91 aka IC91
> 
> ...


So they try make own chem? Or a guy did 93? Most that is bs gentics of chem ...mand "pre inasion" a weird sales pitch have 03-04 afg one best there is its just no one goes there now ha but know make up of not close theres only one and only Chem91 Skunk Va clone only


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> From what I saw on icmag, the real deal chem 91 is the skunk va cut, which has almost black waxy looking leaves that stay dark green throughout flower, the flowers are lime green and dome shaped and cure almost golden. That isp 91 is pretty much right the opposite looking. So what gives? Am I missing something?


Dead on ;


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It doesn't surprise me pin heads gear is doing well. When you start with good genetics the crosses should be good too. He found a couple nice males to breed with from Topdawg crosses so I def see some nice Chem crosses coming from him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think OG came from Chem but I do think they are related somehow. I've seen a few reports on Bodhi's Jahruba and phenos are coming out just like diesel. Don't know if it comes from the Jamaican or Aruban landrace but who knows where that fuel funk really comes from. Would be nice to know so all the stories about what it is or may be can be done with lol


So close related its all of modern cannabis and diesel is rename chem91 remade "bred" orig diesel aka diesel 1 no diesel land ...bodhi great but he does not pull chem terps out ...top dawg is part the fam they use legit clone only cuts.....ur kinds rite on land race but not close region and more mixed its dogbud the chem 91is seed of but sorry be tje jerk cant share but one kind plant makes a huge part of it


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> OG is def a chem very very close related same family and ogk is chem its sll chem cookies ect ect


No they're not. And if they are it's not as close of a relationship as you think. I have both and have bred with both. Not only do they smell, taste, look, and grow different, none of the offspring from the 91 resembles og offspring. And why do you only show pics if singular nugs and close ups of a fan leaf blade? Let's see some real shots, not some cheap shit. Not being a dick but come on, if you're going play chem/og expert and are going to post pics, you gotta do better than a dried nug and a leaf blade


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Its more people that made and or the full involvment ..want chem fam and fl crew throwing up Triangle sets from mid 90s not dick eithr just TRUST me cost 100k test rite peeps involved


Lol. Yeah right. Let's see proof if this genome test you're claiming. And what's with the pics man? No full flower shots? Just veg and more fan leaf close ups? You do know scammers and liars like to post cheap shots like that to support their claims. You can't prove anything with those. Anyone that has 91 and og and has bred with both will tell you they are not closely related if related at all. If you can't take my word for it, go to the 91 thread on IC and you'll see nspecta, thadocta, good old dog(skunkva), as well as others say 91 and og are not related. For real, let's see proof if this genome test that you claim was done for 100k


----------



## python_thrust (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## python_thrust (Aug 27, 2016)

what do you think? @45 in flo.

smell like fuel-hash


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> So close related its all of modern cannabis and diesel is rename chem91 remade "bred" orig diesel aka diesel 1 no diesel land ...bodhi great but he does not pull chem terps out ...top dawg is part the fam they use legit clone only cuts.....ur kinds rite on land race but not close region and more mixed its dogbud the chem 91is seed of but sorry be tje jerk cant share but one kind plant makes a huge part of it


I don't know what your getting at here but I know my lineage stuff. Your not telling me something I don't know already. About JJ being cool with Chem fam I don't know how cool they are I do remember seeing folks jumping on him on IC or the Farm about him saying he got 91 from Chem but didn't. I don't get into all that tho I don't care. I know the use legit cuts but it's not like these cuts aren't available especially to known breeders. Bodhi doesn't work lines so I wasn't saying he was where you should look for the most Chem dom seeds but I know many who has keepers from his Chem crosses and I as one included till I lost it. You don't have to be sorry about anything bro I wasn't asking you for cuts or anything I have friends with verified Chem cuts and I will have them eventually. As for where the stuff originates from I would def like to see info from said genome test. The whole world been waiting on results like this but I haven't seen any info found. I haven't heard anyone even talking about being able to get it done yet alone how much it cost. But I appreciate you for trying to tell me about Chem but like I said you ain't telling me anything I don't know


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

Nobody wasn't spreading bad info so I don't know where you got that at. If that was cus I said something about Bodhi and his Jahruba I was never saying that's where Chem came from just was speaking how those two landrace strains produce very diesel like plants in growth and terps. Your left pic is just too hard to make what's what. Veg pics are good but flower shots is good too especially showing the leaves and structure.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Yeah right. Let's see proof if this genome test you're claiming. And what's with the pics man? No full flower shots? Just veg and more fan leaf close ups? You do know scammers and liars like to post cheap shots like that to support their claims. You can't prove anything with those. Anyone that has 91 and og and has bred with both will tell you they are not closely related if related at all. If you can't take my word for it, go to the 91 thread on IC and you'll see nspecta, thadocta, good old dog(skunkva), as well as others say 91 and og are not related. For real, let's see proof if this genome test that you claim was done for 100k


I can tell you for sure sleep well if had bet 5mill there related but i can ask friends when releasing it...hers TK and OGK


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Test results will come , bodhi has real chems but JJ is heavily a incolved since almost begining ..hard to explain lots cant but you should look into a hashplant landrace SP cut ..its pretty important ..


Show me a pic of the two bottom sets of leaves and I can tell if YOU have a legit cut....if you don't know what I'm talking about then YOU don't know what real Chem is !


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

Chem91 Va dark waxy relation like pheno doesnt mean look exactly but this tru va


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Show me a pic of the two bottom sets of leaves and I can tell if YOU have a legit cut....if you don't know what I'm talking about then YOU don't know what real Chem is !


Not here argue but bottom leafs? Real chem is bagseed my friend picked out dogbud from my friend mike and joe CO in deer creek the 25th anniversary was this year made rad shirts ..from there go to the HP cut sp Forum info is mostly wrong and this is one of few not...chem or skunk crew or ny can let ya know if my "cuts" are real and the skunk side whole other day VA All Day..giesel snowdog bubblechem sister chem4 chem d chem 3 jb cut Real headband ect ect


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know what your getting at here but I know my lineage stuff. Your not telling me something I don't know already. About JJ being cool with Chem fam I don't know how cool they are I do remember seeing folks jumping on him on IC or the Farm about him saying he got 91 from Chem but didn't. I don't get into all that tho I don't care. I know the use legit cuts but it's not like these cuts aren't available especially to known breeders. Bodhi doesn't work lines so I wasn't saying he was where you should look for the most Chem dom seeds but I know many who has keepers from his Chem crosses and I as one included till I lost it. You don't have to be sorry about anything bro I wasn't asking you for cuts or anything I have friends with verified Chem cuts and I will have them eventually. As for where the stuff originates from I would def like to see info from said genome test. The whole world been waiting on results like this but I haven't seen any info found. I haven't heard anyone even talking about being able to get it done yet alone how much it cost. But I appreciate you for trying to tell me about Chem but like I said you ain't telling me anything I don't know


Ur rite to a point im not gonna release results on here for them but i can verify any chemcut as hang lot guys every day I just remade super dog 91va x SSSc sk1 "mss" but needed pollen and used another skunk added to do that similar to Giesel that having D not 91


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's the SkVa from the same grower I posted the pic of ISP Chem 91.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ur rite to a point im not gonna release results on here for them but i can verify any chemcut as hang lot guys every day I just remade super dog 91va x SSSc sk1 "mss" but needed pollen and used another skunk added to do that similar to Giesel that having D not 91


I don't know man but alot of what your saying you're contradicting yourself and not being real clear in what your saying....like 91va x SSSC sk1 "mss".....that don't make sense .


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's the SkVa from the same grower I posted the pic of ISP Chem 91.
> 
> View attachment 3766881


Dark waxy def good start but If go to IG later hit me up DM HeirLooms Genetix il explain better for now cool pic chem91 va light dep and Airborne g13 by self


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Dark waxy def good start but If go to IG later hit me up DM HeirLooms Genetix il explain better for now cool pic chem91 va light dep and Airborne g13 by self


I don't do IG I'm not legal nor do I live in legal state so I don't use that. You can pm here if you wanna explain or show me something. Nice nugs


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Wrong !!!


Ok gottta go but what is it?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't do IG I'm not legal nor do I live in legal state so I don't use that. You can pm here if you wanna explain or show me something. Nice nugs


Will do later friend have good day


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

Mass. Super Skunk is a pheno of Super Skunk which is Skunk #1 x Afghani


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

Skunk Va. is just a dude that got a Chem 91 cut and showcased it. on a grow forum....he made it widely known . Sacred Seeds Skunk #1 and Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 is slightly different even though Sensi took over Sacred Seeds . Basically a watered down version of the original....I've listened to the "casts" with Chem , P-bud and a couple others and they say nothing like what you are saying....I've been following the Skunk story since 1986 friend .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Since 86 so you know weasel or of him? Rite


Yes I do


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 27, 2016)

All I know for fact is, I'd do just about anything for the skunk va cut, and for absolutely no specific reason, never seen it in person or smoked it. Shit just looks so fucking fire


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Be back later il have stuff tonight But look up deadhead think comes up first leafly but always a curtain behind it not all see have good day no mean intentions just cant say to much here prob msg later Have good day friend


No mean intentions at all friend , we're just debating two sides of the same story more or less and I would love to converse with you more on the subject . Have great day


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 28, 2016)

Just a quick stop in here. I gotta say that the 3chems is one of the best smokes I've ever encountered. 
I simply can't get enough of it. 


Which makes me take a lot of weed naps.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 2, 2016)

I like ISP's Insane Chem 91 but the ones with the diesel and fruity flavors the most. The ones with the burnt, skunky, diesely odors are too potent to me. Also I can't get that heavy oily flavor out of my mouth, no matter how many times I brush my teeth, it's intense. If I burn that stank ass pheno during the day, I get super high followed by a heavy comedown. Great for sleep, or busting stress, but too heavy for a daytime smoke IMHO. The fruity diesel ones, come on quick, keep building, but ease down over time. Their flavor is more pleasant for me. My Uncle Mike, who is a serious vintage head, says there is not doubt in his mind the Insane Chem 91 is legit. He likes that stank ass pheno. I trust his opinion because he was buying the real deal in NJ, and NYC back in the day. He's the kind of guy who says, I spend my money gambling, smoking top shelf, and on fast women. The rest I waste.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

after hearing so much about it I got a pk in my cart at GLG lol....I believe 1 forum member said IC 91 was more potent then his actual Chem 91 clone only.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> after hearing so much about it I got a pk in my cart at GLG lol....I believe 1 forum member said IC 91 was more potent then his actual Chem 91 clone only.


i ordered mine from beanbid 3mths ago but havnt turned up, recent email from the man(was on the juice) will remedy the situation now


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

I already have their Chem d bx3 and haven't ran any yet lol


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 3, 2016)

@greencropper That's fucked. I've ordered from Cannazon and The Green Pool and got my stuff in less than three weeks. Great Lakes Genetics is real fast, and they add nice freebies. I was on The Green Pool last night, ISP is selling seeds there again to folks in the USA only, so no customs, and you can use a credit card. I think I'd tell Beanbid they needed to double my order, otherwise I'd be super pissed.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 3, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @greencropper That's fucked. I've ordered from Cannazon and The Green Pool and got my stuff in less than three weeks. Great Lakes Genetics is real fast, and they add nice freebies. I was on The Green Pool last night, ISP is selling seeds there again to folks in the USA only, so no customs, and you can use a credit card. I think I'd tell Beanbid they needed to double my order, otherwise I'd be super pissed.


thats true bro about being late, i never got my beans from cannazon last yr in spite of repeated emails either? but honestly im not really bothered in that ive made lots of orders with other banks & they have made it through....very small percentage havnt, i feel lucky ...glass half full...


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 27, 2016)

I was about to buy some more of the IC91 and see they have an auction on the Greenpool dot net for them. Anyone use them before ? Are they legit ? I see I have to join the site to bid. Is that forum legit ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I was about to buy some more of the IC91 and see they have an auction on the Greenpool dot net for them. Anyone use them before ? Are they legit ? I see I have to join the site to bid. Is that forum legit ?


Yea they legit. I got my greenman organics from there. Ask @akhiymjames he'll tell you.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Has anyone tried this breeder?They claim to have a legit CHEM91.


Just missed an auction with those I still banging my head in the wall


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea they legit. I got my greenman organics from there. Ask @akhiymjames he'll tell you.


Sure greenpool is légit the owner ste is a very reliable guys always answer to mail in less than 24h and on site they always have some good auction from time to time


----------



## torontoke (Sep 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Just missed an auction with those I still banging my head in the wall


They are $65 at glg


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

torontoke said:


> They are $65 at glg


Greenline?


----------



## torontoke (Sep 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Greenline?


Great Lakes genetics


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Great Lakes genetics


Ok I was searching on greenline thanks bro


----------



## torontoke (Sep 27, 2016)

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/isp-insane-seed-posse/9764/?keywords=Chem


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

torontoke said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/isp-insane-seed-posse/9764/?keywords=Chem


Too bad they only take cash or money order not to mention they only déliver in us


----------



## torontoke (Sep 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Too bad they only take cash or money order not to mention they only déliver in us


Cash or money order yes but they do send other places
I'm not in the us and I've ordered

Email them


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I was about to buy some more of the IC91 and see they have an auction on the Greenpool dot net for them. Anyone use them before ? Are they legit ? I see I have to join the site to bid. Is that forum legit ?


im still waiting for my IC91 order from beanbid 4mths ago...lol


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 27, 2016)

They're still available at HD..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I was about to buy some more of the IC91 and see they have an auction on the Greenpool dot net for them. Anyone use them before ? Are they legit ? I see I have to join the site to bid. Is that forum legit ?


100% legit. No worries there bro and if you sign up for premium membership you get free beans


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im still waiting for my IC91 order from beanbid 4mths ago...lol


Have you emailed them? I'm kinda surprised you been waiting that long. Didn't think MindSurfer would be like that. Give them a hit and see wassup


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you emailed them? I'm kinda surprised you been waiting that long. Didn't think MindSurfer would be like that. Give them a hit and see wassup


i did bro, it took 1mth for them to reply, answer was 'ive been wired'...i think we know what that means lol, also he said would fix the order...that was 6wks ago...yawn, msg above is a capture of email sent to me from beanbid


----------



## OneStonedPony (Oct 3, 2016)

@akhiymjames Thanks, I got sidetracked and haven't joined yet. Was told on another forum by a few peeps that thegreenpool dot net is legit. I found out they carry Illuminati gear  I really want some of that Banana Peel he made.

@greencropper Man that's bullshit. I'd post a blast in their forum seedjunkies dot com 
I was going to buy some Hammerhead beans there but now Beanbid dot com doesn't show anything for sale. I wonder what's up with that ? Did they sell out or has the place failed ?


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @akhiymjames Thanks, I got sidetracked and haven't joined yet. Was told on another forum by a few peeps that thegreenpool dot net is legit. I found out they carry Illuminati gear  I really want some of that Banana Peel he made.
> 
> @greencropper Man that's bullshit. I'd post a blast in their forum seedjunkies dot com
> I was going to buy some Hammerhead beans there but now Beanbid dot com doesn't show anything for sale. I wonder what's up with that ? Did they sell out or has the place failed ?


the mans 'wired', same as what happened with cannazon...on a wild ride with the nose candy or something akin, im not gonna bother bro, i can get from hempdepot or GLG no probs


----------



## Tomba (Apr 4, 2017)

he meant weird lol


----------



## greencropper (Apr 4, 2017)

Tomba said:


> he meant weird lol


no...i meant wired...anyway believe it or not 1mth ago an not ordered package arrived with sour dubbs1 + sour dubb s2 + pack of GDP...im 99% sure it was amends for the late response of the lost insane chem order...thanks to whoever sent those beans! very generous parcel!...i guess also i received somebody elses parcel?...nahhhh


----------



## Tomba (Apr 5, 2017)

omg lol I meant mindsurfer meant weird not wired hahahahaaaa


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just finished a round of ISP's Chem D BX-3, had 5 females from 8 beans. All were fantastic, but a little nutrient fussy (as per pics). The final one is ready to come down in the next few days, looks and smells to be the best of the litter, she reeks! Real deal or no, the BX-3 is a fantastic smoke, glad I have a couple more packs on ice. Have a pack of their '91 also that I'm looking forward to in the fall. 

Peace
BM


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Just finished a round of ISP's Chem D BX-3, had 5 females from 8 beans. All were fantastic, but a little nutrient fussy (as per pics). The final one is ready to come down in the next few days, looks and smells to be the best of the litter, she reeks! Real deal or no, the BX-3 is a fantastic smoke, glad I have a couple more packs on ice. Have a pack of their '91 also that I'm looking forward to in the fall.
> 
> Peace
> BM




Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Tangerine_! Glad I kept a couple of cuts of this one...one I dusted with pollen from a nice male; the other I'll use as a mother, wouldn't mind running multiples of this one in particular.

Cheers
Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 14, 2017)

Chopped this morning, one of the stickiest, stinkiest gals I've had in years! My bud dropped over, said he could smell it on the street! 

Peace
BM


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Apr 15, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Chopped this morning, one of the stickiest, stinkiest gals I've had in years! My bud dropped over, said he could smell it on the street!
> 
> Peace
> BM


Wow, those are looking spectacular, great work!  Did flowering run you about 70 days or so? I'm running some "Copper Chem" by Greenpoint seeds and these things won't cease pushing white pistils. I'm on week 6 though.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks brutha! Took her at 80 days, she was still pushing a few white pistils too, but it was time.

Peace
BM


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 16, 2017)

Tomba said:


> he meant weird lol


Tomba? Zlabs Tomba?


----------



## Tomba (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> What really surprised me was the quality of the high, I was taken back a bit and the flavour is very nice on all 5 females,I have only one that has that burnt wire,rubber skunk funk to it...it is very potent.


Any chance you could let me know of the different pheno's you had. I'm running IC 91 and none of mine have anything that resembles main cola dominance.


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Nov 27, 2017)

Anybody mention Duke Diamond VA's SkunkVA91 x SSSC Skunk 1 cross that he's about to drop at the Emerald Cup? Shit should be serious fire. Everything dude puts his work into turns out banging!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 27, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> If I had grown as many strains/breeders as you bob I may have felt the same way but every clone only he used you can probably find through a different breeder just different male. I mean I am embarrassed to say it but I am only 2.5 years out from nirvana being the only breeder I was growing because, well lol I just didn't know any better. Learned a thing or two about genetics over that time and bought hella seeds, now I just gotta get to growing em all!
> It's not helping that @bigworm6969 keeps giving me all these awesome crosses!
> 
> And much agreed, bodhi seems to have the gold standard of breeder morals.


Bigworms gear on IG look fukn dank


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Sticky Lungs said:


> Anybody mention Duke Diamond VA's SkunkVA91 x SSSC Skunk 1 cross that he's about to drop at the Emerald Cup? Shit should be serious fire. Everything dude puts his work into turns out banging!



Havent grown them out yet, but look forward to it. I bought 3 packs of the

Dominion Skunk
Dominion Chem91 x SSSC Sk1 x Skreddy HP/SSSC SSk1

Granny Skunk
VA Afghani x x Skreddy HP x SSSC Sk1.

Sis Skunk
Skunk Chems Sister x HP x SSC1.

Skunkband
Headband x SSSC Sk1

Cant decide which to grow first. Leaning towards the Dominion Skunk. Will start them in the next month.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 18, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Havent grown them out yet, but look forward to it. I bought 3 packs of the
> 
> Dominion Skunk
> Dominion Chem91 x SSSC Sk1 x Skreddy HP/SSSC SSk1
> ...


Aloha bro.
Where did you find those gems at??


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 18, 2018)

SeedsHereNow

The Dominion Skunk just got back in stock less than a week ago.

They also have the Coastal Seeds... Puck Yeah.... Heirloom NL1 x Skreddy HP. I also have 3 packs of those. I had 20 of them going back in November, but had to kill them off as I had a partner that became unreliable, and they were at his place. I killed 103 seedlings altogether.

I grew them out till 2.5 weeks, and they were really nice 100% Indica plants. Very vigorous, and grew faster than I thought they would, as they aren't a big plant anyway. I'm sure they would have started to slow, and develop into a squat bush.

Coastal also has Heilroom NL1 x 90s Black Domina. It, and the Puck Yeah just came back in stock today.

Very small seeds. Nevil said there were 2 seed sizes in this strain. 1 very large, and 1 very small, and IHHO the Small Seeds produced the best plants, though the big seeds were impressive, and liked to show them to friends, but favored the small seeds when it came down to it/


----------



## prostheticninja (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone ever run Ice River Genetics' Chem 91? I bought both the IC91 and this pack in the same order, thought it would be a cool run to do them both at the same time. I've found a bunch if information on the IC91 (this thread being a fine source of it), but not so much on Ice River's version. 

I've seen online it's an IBL, and a handy little card I got with the seeds says it's a 9 week flower and I should expect a "medium" yield lol. 

All this talk about the smell of dirty mouths, socks, and burnt electronics makes me want to get this little side by side underway. Anyone have any experience with the Ice Rivers?


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jan 19, 2018)

I've not run it yet but it's been on the to do list. I don't think it's really an IBL tho.
They told me it's Chem 91 hit with a Chem 91 Sk VA male from Call Connection and then BXd to the Chem. 
Not sure which Chem cut they used but they are happy to answer questions if you message them on IG.


----------



## prostheticninja (Jan 19, 2018)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I've not run it yet but it's been on the to do list. I don't think it's really an IBL tho.
> They told me it's Chem 91 hit with a Chem 91 Sk VA male from Call Connection and then BXd to the Chem.
> Not sure which Chem cut they used but they are happy to answer questions if you message them on IG.


Doesn't sound as appealing as the IC91, but we will see. Going to do at least six from each pack in the next run. I'm not on the Gram, but I should probably get with the program, at least for inquiries like this.

Have you run anything else from Ice River? I'm running Heretic right now, and she is starting to herm at around four weeks. Only one plant though, and it's likely due to me taking off so many leaves in flower. She's a beautiful plant though, and the genetics sound so interesting, I have just been plucking and watching. Haven't seen too many new ones.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

I have the true cut, the real deal. The one and only, SKVA Chem 91 and she has been around since well, 1991... I plan on making s1's in the very near future if anyone is interested?

This cut was confirmed by Chemdog. This cut was also confirmed from several IC mag members that are literally experts on the Chem 91. Mycotek has the same exact cut as I do.

If you want a good chem in seed form I'd say the 413 Chem from Mycotek would be a great option. Because it resembles and smells identical to the true skva chem 91 cut. I also have GPS Copper Chem but have not ran it yet. Gu~ will have my cut soon and will likely be working it into his lines.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have the true cut, the real deal. The one and only, SKVA Chem 91 and she has been around since well, 1991... I plan on making s1's in the very near future if anyone is interested?
> 
> This cut was confirmed by Chemdog. This cut was also confirmed from several IC mag members that are literally experts on the Chem 91. Mycotek has the same exact cut as I do.
> 
> If you want a good chem in seed form I'd say the 413 Chem from Mycotek would be a great option. Because it resembles and smells identical to the true skva chem 91 cut. I also have GPS Copper Chem but have not ran it yet. Gu~ will have my cut soon and will likely be working it into his lines.


I have my hand in the air for s1’s.


----------



## eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

2nd hand in the air to try. Would be interesting to see how it compares to ISP'S 91'


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2018)

eyes said:


> 2nd hand in the air to try. Would be interesting to see how it compares to ISP'S 91'


I’m running IC 91 right now and I’m trying to find out if it’s similar to the 91 cut? I had to cut early on my first run(45 days) still great but probably much better when finished properly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’m running IC 91 right now and I’m trying to find out if it’s similar to the 91 cut? I had to cut early on my first run(45 days) still great but probably much better when finished properly.


I'm trying to run IC91 again but they're just not popping. Its not my method...everything else I germed at the same time is off and running.
I'm going to try to scuff these a little and give them a soak.
My first pack was fine. This second pack "I think" may be old stock or were poorly stored


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm trying to run IC91 again but they're just not popping. Its not my method...everything else I germed at the same time is off and running.
> I'm going to try to scuff these a little and give them a soak.
> My first pack was fine. This second pack "I think" may be old stock or were poorly stored


Have you run the IC 91 before? I’d love for someone to give me some pheno description. I’m running their orange diesel and IC91 together and both have some pheno’s that like almost identical.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Have you run the IC 91 before? I’d love for someone to give me some pheno description. I’m running their orange diesel and IC91 together and both have some pheno’s that like almost identical.


Yeah. I ran it last summer. I wish I could give you a more detailed report but I have very little memory from late summer on. 
This is why I'm "attempting" to run it again.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah. I ran it last summer. I wish I could give you a more detailed report but I have very little memory from late summer on.
> This is why I'm "attempting" to run it again.


That’s ok. Maybe someone who run it might chime in. I’m running 4 IC91 pheno’s and 6 of the orange diesel pheno’s for a second run. Didn’t want to through anything away based on a short run.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> That’s ok. Maybe someone who run it might chime in. I’m running 4 IC91 pheno’s and 6 of the orange diesel pheno’s for a second run. Didn’t want to through anything away based on a short run.


My ic91 seeds are huge... ran 4 of them last summer with one girl... beautiful structure squat bush...smells like mixed berry antacids and skunk ass... smoke it and fight sleep for a few hours... very heavy Buzz and good yield


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have the true cut, the real deal. The one and only, SKVA Chem 91 and she has been around since well, 1991... I plan on making s1's in the very near future if anyone is interested?
> 
> This cut was confirmed by Chemdog. This cut was also confirmed from several IC mag members that are literally experts on the Chem 91. Mycotek has the same exact cut as I do.
> 
> If you want a good chem in seed form I'd say the 413 Chem from Mycotek would be a great option. Because it resembles and smells identical to the true skva chem 91 cut. I also have GPS Copper Chem but have not ran it yet. Gu~ will have my cut soon and will likely be working it into his lines.





psychadelibud said:


> I have the true cut, the real deal. The one and only, SKVA Chem 91 and she has been around since well, 1991... I plan on making s1's in the very near future if anyone is interested?
> 
> This cut was confirmed by Chemdog. This cut was also confirmed from several IC mag members that are literally experts on the Chem 91. Mycotek has the same exact cut as I do.
> 
> If you want a good chem in seed form I'd say the 413 Chem from Mycotek would be a great option. Because it resembles and smells identical to the true skva chem 91 cut. I also have GPS Copper Chem but have not ran it yet. Gu~ will have my cut soon and will likely be working it into his lines.


  This is the Chem 91 I picked up, does it look like your cut?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’m running IC 91 right now and I’m trying to find out if it’s similar to the 91 cut? I had to cut early on my first run(45 days) still great but probably much better when finished properly.


There are different cuts floating around on IC. Could be the same and might not. Depends on who you got it from. I have seen fake and I have seen the real deal.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm trying to run IC91 again but they're just not popping. Its not my method...everything else I germed at the same time is off and running.
> I'm going to try to scuff these a little and give them a soak.
> My first pack was fine. This second pack "I think" may be old stock or were poorly stored


Are we talking about ICmag here @Tangerine_ ???

I personally am not talking about seeds. I got a cut from a member on IC mag that had the real SKVA Chem 91. He sent me one clone along with the rest of the cuttings he sent and I did not even request it because he didn't tell me he even had it. It was a surprise 

But like I said there are some fake cuts floating around out there... Especially on the West coast and in Colorado.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> My ic91 seeds are huge... ran 4 of them last summer with one girl... beautiful structure squat bush...smells like mixed berry antacids and skunk ass... smoke it and fight sleep for a few hours... very heavy Buzz and good yield


True Chem 91 skva will not have ANY notes of sweetness to it whatsoever.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4082278 View attachment 4082280 This is the Chem 91 I picked up, does it look like your cut?


It does actually resemble it. I will get a photo of it later when I go check on the girls and throw it up on here I have some photos right now but you wouldn't wanna compare it to my current ones. They were deficient in nitrogen and cal-mag (specifically magnesium more so than calcium) and the color really threw it off. She has greened up very much since then and is getting ready to go into flower. 

Just keep an eye out Shoreline. I will post it up.

I have noticed some people grow styles, nutrient regimes and lighting can even have an effect on the way she looks.

That one looks very healthy and from what I can see resembles her a lot. 

What kind of smell you getting on a stem rub?


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> True Chem 91 skva will not have ANY notes of sweetness to it whatsoever.


It a chem 91 x pre invasion Afghan line
Insane Chem 91 aka IC91 Brand: Insane Seed Posse Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc : Stabilized Polyhybrid Lineage: ISP's Chem 91 BX2 (f) x ISP's Chem 91 BX3 (m) Parental Information Chem 91 (clone only) aquired in NYC in late 1993, crossed to a Pre-Invasion Afghan (obtained on the Indus River in late 77 / early 7 during a hash deal. Large selection pool, all offspring tested. The best male from that cross was repeatedly back crossed to the Chem 91 (clone only) mother, to produce Chem 91 BX1, BX2, and BX3. . This strain is made up of ISP's Chem 91 BX2 (f) x ISP's Chem 91 BX3 (m). . Plain & simple, she's a Chem 91 on Pre-Invasion Afghan Steroids. All the potency, but with better yields. . This strain does not like: soggy grow mediums / being rootbound / large pH swings / or heavy feeding (moderate feeding gets better results). Does best grown in soil, peat moss, or coco. Hydro only for experienced growers. . Indica/Sativa % Indica Dominant Feminized Seeds? No Indoor / Outdoor Indoor Outdoor Greenhouse Bloom Length: Pheno # 1: 63 -70 days Pheno # 2: 58-63 days # of Pheno types? 2 Describe each phenotype expression: Pheno # 1 (70 %) : looks like a 50/50 mix of Chem 91 & a Pre- Invasion Afghan. Requires a 30 to 40 day veg, and 63 to 70 days of flowering for best yields. Cal-mag fed lightly from veg, thru the 4 th week of flowering. Feed moderate to heavy in both veg / flowering. Forms large main cola, with smaller golf ball sized buds on side branches. Heavy odor during flowering, predominantly Chemical Smells / Diesel Fuel with hints of Fruit / Citrus with Sweet & Sour undertones. Intense up high, followed a short time later by heavy body relaxation. Occasional smokers may puke from the rush of THC. Pheno # 2 (30 %): looks more Pre-Invasion Afghan dominant, but veg's faster (than a typical Afghan), she also stretches more once put into flowering. Great potency, like Pheno # 1. Requires a 30 to 40 day veg, 58 to 63 days of flowering for best yields. So, she's a week faster than Pheno # 1. Same feeding requirements. Best topped to form several large colas (improves yield). Heavy odor during flowering, predominantly Fruity odors / Diesel Fuel / Citrus (sweet oranges & tangy lemons) / with sharp undertones that make your nose tingle / burn. Very nice up high that builds over time, with more body effect earlier in the ride. Occasional smokers may puke if they over indulge (watch out, the flavor lures you in). Stretch: 1 to 1.5 Resin Profile: High resin Odor Score: 8 Odor Description: Cleaning Chemicals / Diesel Fuel / Fruit / Citrus, with Sweet & Sour, or Sharp Undertones ... Flavour Score: 8 Flavor Description: Diesel Fuel / Ripe Fruits / Citrus / with Sweet & Sour undertones Potency Score: 8 High Type: Intense up high, with lot's of body relaxation


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> It a chem 91 x pre invasion Afghan line
> Insane Chem 91 aka IC91 Brand: Insane Seed Posse Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc : Stabilized Polyhybrid Lineage: ISP's Chem 91 BX2 (f) x ISP's Chem 91 BX3 (m) Parental Information Chem 91 (clone only) aquired in NYC in late 1993, crossed to a Pre-Invasion Afghan (obtained on the Indus River in late 77 / early 7 during a hash deal. Large selection pool, all offspring tested. The best male from that cross was repeatedly back crossed to the Chem 91 (clone only) mother, to produce Chem 91 BX1, BX2, and BX3. . This strain is made up of ISP's Chem 91 BX2 (f) x ISP's Chem 91 BX3 (m). . Plain & simple, she's a Chem 91 on Pre-Invasion Afghan Steroids. All the potency, but with better yields. . This strain does not like: soggy grow mediums / being rootbound / large pH swings / or heavy feeding (moderate feeding gets better results). Does best grown in soil, peat moss, or coco. Hydro only for experienced growers. . Indica/Sativa % Indica Dominant Feminized Seeds? No Indoor / Outdoor Indoor Outdoor Greenhouse Bloom Length: Pheno # 1: 63 -70 days Pheno # 2: 58-63 days # of Pheno types? 2 Describe each phenotype expression: Pheno # 1 (70 %) : looks like a 50/50 mix of Chem 91 & a Pre- Invasion Afghan. Requires a 30 to 40 day veg, and 63 to 70 days of flowering for best yields. Cal-mag fed lightly from veg, thru the 4 th week of flowering. Feed moderate to heavy in both veg / flowering. Forms large main cola, with smaller golf ball sized buds on side branches. Heavy odor during flowering, predominantly Chemical Smells / Diesel Fuel with hints of Fruit / Citrus with Sweet & Sour undertones. Intense up high, followed a short time later by heavy body relaxation. Occasional smokers may puke from the rush of THC. Pheno # 2 (30 %): looks more Pre-Invasion Afghan dominant, but veg's faster (than a typical Afghan), she also stretches more once put into flowering. Great potency, like Pheno # 1. Requires a 30 to 40 day veg, 58 to 63 days of flowering for best yields. So, she's a week faster than Pheno # 1. Same feeding requirements. Best topped to form several large colas (improves yield). Heavy odor during flowering, predominantly Fruity odors / Diesel Fuel / Citrus (sweet oranges & tangy lemons) / with sharp undertones that make your nose tingle / burn. Very nice up high that builds over time, with more body effect earlier in the ride. Occasional smokers may puke if they over indulge (watch out, the flavor lures you in). Stretch: 1 to 1.5 Resin Profile: High resin Odor Score: 8 Odor Description: Cleaning Chemicals / Diesel Fuel / Fruit / Citrus, with Sweet & Sour, or Sharp Undertones ... Flavour Score: 8 Flavor Description: Diesel Fuel / Ripe Fruits / Citrus / with Sweet & Sour undertones Potency Score: 8 High Type: Intense up high, with lot's of body relaxation


I would imagine she gets the sweetness from the Afghan for sure. But I just wonder if they are even using the real Chem 91. There are "two" chem 91s out there however there is only ONE true "skva" chem 91. I know Bodhi had the fake one and worked it into his lines one time along with several other breeders as well. The fake one is a sour diesel cut and is likely 90% of the cuts passed as true skva. It is a good smoke don't get me wrong, but does not compare at all to the real deal... The real deal will smell like straight pinesol with an even mix of kerosene and strong earthiness as well. The true Chem 91 will resemble OG whereas the fake one resemble sour diesel.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

There is honestly most certainly no sweet or orange smells coming from the true 91.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> It does actually resemble it. I will get a photo of it later when I go check on the girls and throw it up on here I have some photos right now but you wouldn't wanna compare it to my current ones. They were deficient in nitrogen and cal-mag (specifically magnesium more so than calcium) and the color really threw it off. She has greened up very much since then and is getting ready to go into flower.
> 
> Just keep an eye out Shoreline. I will post it up.
> 
> ...


It came from L'eagle in Denver and it's supposed to be verified. I bought some flower of it that they had so I think it's legit. I'm popping some Gypsy Cab seeds looking for some good GMO leaners. I bought the seeds from JJ and he said it was GMO x Chem 91 but later saw he had it listed as GMO x Nyc Chem. Either way it should be skunky and garlicky.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

Citrus smells makes me think of the sour diesel cut.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> It came from L'eagle in Denver and it's supposed to be verified. I bought some flower of it that they had so I think it's legit. I'm popping some Gypsy Cab seeds looking for some good GMO leaners. I bought the seeds from JJ and he said it was GMO x Chem 91 but later saw he had it listed as GMO x Nyc Chem. Either way it should be skunky and garlicky.


What kind of nose did you get from the flower?


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Citrus smells makes me think of the sour diesel cut.


Don't know... I was more than happy with my purchase


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Don't know... I was more than happy with my purchase


Honestly either cut is great of the Chem 91. I am just speaking from experience from the bud I smoked that come from a skva clone that was confirmed directly from Chemdog, mycotek and a few others that are Chem experts. That was how she turned out for me.

I'm glad you were satisfied either way bud.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Nah, I'm not referring to procuring a cut from icmag. I have a second pack of Insane Seed Posses - Insane Chem 91 AKA IC91 that I'm running along side a few other chem hybrids..
I've read countless reports that ISPs IC91 is an excellent representation of the 91 Chem. We shall see....


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've read countless reports that ISPs IC91 is an excellent representation of the 91 Chem. We shall see....


 This and the 91 dragons are killer !!


----------



## Rigman (Jan 31, 2018)

Has anyone got/grown out any of the Lucky Dog Seeds Silver Chem x Chemdog91 bx2 yet?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Honestly either cut is great of the Chem 91. I am just speaking from experience from the bud I smoked that come from a skva clone that was confirmed directly from Chemdog, mycotek and a few others that are Chem experts. That was how she turned out for me.
> 
> I'm glad you were satisfied either way bud.


Smoked the real diesel many years back, as I am from Philly originally, and my one friend was heavily connected.
He would get this once in a great while.
Although I never had a cut to grow out, the best representation I have found in seed form is FUEL from Connoisseur genetics. Daywrecker diesel(which I feel is the best one) x chem D bx2.
Stinkiest shit next to roadkill skunk. Has a tinge of sweetness but not sweet in any way. No sour or citrus. Extremely skunky with a spicy twisted slight sweetness with some earthy tones.
Better in every way than top dawg (jj) ONYCD.
Have you heard of this strain, and if so, what your thoughts??
Mahalo


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 18, 2019)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's a pic of the ISP Chem 91 grown by a very good well known grower on forums. Looks like Chem 91 I think Flash pheno is the Afghani dom
> 
> View attachment 3766030
> 
> ...


that looks very 91ish


----------

